# Snake in the Tank progress video



## the_PROCRASTINATOR

*Here is where I am at... I still have a way to go, but it is coming along pretty well.

Here is a video clip of todays progress.*


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Looking amazing man!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That was very entertaining!!

Is that the $30 snake you got from me?
Curious on how much this project is into your pocket??


----------



## Sickie Ickie

topping $10,000 now I hear. LOL


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR

*Thanks!
Yep, that is the ol' $30 dollar snake.
I think I probably have about $384 in ebay parts + labor.
It's sad, but all the parts minus the snake, I had laying around in my Halloween stock pile.
I just got home from wally-world.
I bought some plastic plants and spray paint.
So all I need now is to add the spitter, lights, and some fine details.*


----------



## HrdHeaded1

Still don't like snakes much lol.. this will probably make some poor little kid pee their pants! WAY TO GO! LOL


----------



## Eric Striffler

Awesome 
It's gonna look sick with the plants and lights!
Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## higginsr

incredible!


----------



## slimy

Awesome. 

You always amaze me with your originality.

I'm a big fan.


----------



## BudMan

Great effect, I agree, definitely a pants wetter!


----------



## kirkwood

this is great! that would definitely scare the poop out of me. not a big snake person.


----------



## scareme

Great prop. I bet you'll have alot of rection to it. I agree there will be some wet pants.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR

*DONE......*


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR

*DONE.... well with the snake anyway.
This one may be suitable for a spot in Disney's Adventure land. (I wish)
Anyway check it out. Click the picture to watch the video.*
Snake in the tank :: done... video by the_PROCRASTINATOR - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid68.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid68.photobucket.com/albums/i11/the_PROCRASTINATOR/VillageHaunt/VIDEO/Snake%20in%20the%20tank/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i11/the_PROCRASTINATOR/VillageHaunt/VIDEO/Snake%20in%20the%20tank/SnakeintheTankDSL


----------



## ScareFX

Simply fantastic. Really! Fantastic! Another amazing prop from the_PROCRASTINATOR.


----------



## edwood saucer

That is awesome!


----------



## slimy

That thing is remarkable.

(PS, you were ready for Disney last year with the Spider)


----------



## oct31man

That is nothing short of spectacular! I love that thing! Original! It will send them running for sure!


----------



## Hauntiholik

hehehe nice scream at the end


----------



## trishaanne

That is fricken AWESOME!!! Are you taking orders for any more? If so, add me to the list.....I'll sell one of my kids to pay for it!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

you knew someone was going to ask this...how much was the cost?


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR

I took the Snake to work with me today to collect some pre-scares.
http://s68.photobucket.com/albums/i11/the_PROCRASTINATOR/VillageHaunt/?action=view&current=Snakepre-scares.flv


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR

Sickie Ickie,
I think I probably have about $384 in ebay parts + labor.


----------



## spideranne

I want to take that to my office. How much fun was that!!!


----------



## slimy

The office video made me laugh.


----------



## Amarande

That is amazing - I love the office vid as well.
Excellent prop!
I want one....


----------



## Terrormaster

That musta been "Bring a Prop to Work Day" at the office... Wish we had one of those hehe.

Very nice work!

-TM


----------



## beelce

YES...thats great...even if you know he's coming out of the tank, it still gets you...NICE !!


----------



## Scottzilla

That's freaky!

What triggers it? Is it timed, or do you have a motion sensor or remote control for it? What's the circuit in the video? 555 timer?  

Great work.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Love the vid!!! Goes to show, props aren't just for Halloween.


----------



## Death Dealer Inc

Very, very cool.......


----------



## Lilly

very cool great snake prop
alot of work tho i bet


----------



## ScareShack

OMG!....Just truly amazing!


----------



## Stiff Kitten

Great job all your work will play off watching that scare the hell out of everyone


----------

